# {}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟



## Meriamty (25 يناير 2008)

** لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟؟؟؟ ***

اتجه المصلون نحو هيكل أورشليم فى العهد القديم , لآنه كان يمثل الحضرة الآلهية " مار افرام السريانى , والقديس باسيلوس , De Spirito santo 27 , كما جاء فى قوانين الرسل "61" , اكليمنضس الاسكندرى , اوريجينوس , وترتليانس ....

وقيل فى تعليل ذلك ان المسيح هو شمس البر " شرقنا " , ولنتذكر الفردوس المفقود " الذى كان فى الشرق " , كما قال القديس باسيلوس الكبير , وعلله مار افرام السريانى بقوله " لنؤكد استعاضتنا للآورشليم الآرضية بالسمائية ...

وقد ذكر القديس يوحنا الدمشقى " الاتجاه الى الشرق " يشير لطلب مدينتنا الآبدية , ولمجئ المسيح الثانى من المشرق " مت 24 : 27 , 1 : 11 " ...

وفى الدسقولية " يلزم ان تصلوا نحو الشرق " لانه مكتوب " اعط مجدا لله , الراكب سما السماوات نحو الشرق " مز 68 " وان نجمه جاء من المشرق ...

وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى " لما صلب المسيح تطلع نحو الغرب , فيجب ان نتطلع نحو الشرق " نحو المصلوب " " منارة الاقداس ج1 ص 29 " ... ورمز للميلاد الجديد , وللرجاء للمؤمن , كما يقول القديس اكليمندس الاسكندرى " مع شروق الشمس يتجدد المؤمن , منطلقا لبداية جديدة ....

انه يجب ان يكون هناك اتفاق على جهة الصلاة للنظام العام للكنيسة ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر

لأن فردوس عدن كان في الشرق ‏


غرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً ، و وضع هناك آدم الذي جبلة تك 2 : 8‏


بناء علي أوامر الرسل ‏


أن نتجه في صلاتها نحو الشرق إذ قبل ما نصه " و تكون الصلوة و تقام المعابد جهة الشرق و في الصلوة يجب ‏الاتجاه بالوجه نحو الشرق لأنة الجهة التي قال المسيح له المجد أن يظهر منها في مجيئه الثاني (ق 1 من 30 رسولي ـ ‏‏12 المجموع الصفوي صحيفة 157)‏



أقوال الأنبياء:‏


لأن اليشع لما بارك يوآش و أنبأه لأنة يضرب أرام ثلاثة مرات قال «أفتح الكوة لجهة الشرق» ففتحها . فقال ‏أليشع ارم . فرمي . فقال« سهم خلاص للرب و سهم خلاص من أرام ... 2مل 13 : 17‏


كقول داود المرتل : رتلوا للرب الذي صعد إلي سماء السماوات نحو المشارق مز 67 : 8 [طبعة رومية] ـ ‏من مشرق الشمس إلي مغاربها اسم الرب مسبح مز 113 : 3‏


و قول أشعياء النبي : لذلك من المشارق مجدوا الرب اش 24 : 15 ـ و من مشرق الشمس مجدوه اش 59 : ‏‏19 ‏

و قول حزقيال النبي : ثم ذهب بي إلي الباب ، الباب المتجه نحو الشرق ، و إذا بمجد إله إسرائيل جاء من ‏طريق الشرق ، ... حز 43 : 1 ، 2‏



قول يوحنا الرائي : و رأيت ملاكاً آخر طالعاً من مشرق الشمس معه ختم الله الحي ، فنادى بصوت عظيم ‏إلي الملائكة الأربعة ، الذين أعطوا أن يضروا الأرض و البحر قائلا «لا تضروا الأرض و لا البحر ز لا ‏الأشجار ، حتى نختم عبيد إلهنا علي جباههم » رؤ 7 : 2 ، 3‏


لان المسيح شمس البر جاء من الشرق ـ أين هو المولود ملك اليهود ؟ فإننا رأينا نجمة في المشرق و أتينا لنسجد له ‏مت 2 : 2 ‏


لان يسوع صعد و سوف يأتي من المشرق . لأنة كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر إلي المغارب هكذا يكون ‏أيضاً مجيء ابن الإنسان مت 24 : 27‏


و أما الغرض من اتجاهنا إلي الشرق فذلك لإحياء الشوق فينا إلي وطننا الأصلي لنلتمس الفردوس الذي نفينا منة و ‏التماسنا الرجوع إلي المكان المنير المفعم سعادة.‏


من كتاب اللآلئ النفيسة في شرح طقوس و معتقدات الكنيسة
للقمص المتنيح يوحنا سلامة




​


----------



## K A T Y (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟*

_*تسلم ايديك يا مريم*_​ 
_*موضوع قيم وجميل*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*_​


----------



## فادية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟*

موضوع  رائع  تسلم  ايديك  يا  حبيبتي  
ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟*



K A T Y قال:


> _*تسلم ايديك يا مريم*_​
> _*موضوع قيم وجميل*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*_​







ميرسى جدااااااااا يا كاتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}     لماذا تتجه الكنائس نحو الشرق ؟*



فادية قال:


> موضوع  رائع  تسلم  ايديك  يا  حبيبتي
> ربنا يبارك  حياتك​







ميرسى جدااااااااا يا فاديه لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------

